# GTB shutters.



## cola (Dec 10, 2004)

I have been running a Novak 6.5 system in my Losi xxxt and it has run great, but lately it has been shuttering when ever I get on the throttle hard or accelerate up a jump. One of the sensor wires was loose so I put a brushed motor in and it did the same thing. Could the cap be causing the problems? It does have a couple dents in it.

Thanks,
David


----------



## MIKE VALENTINE (Mar 12, 2002)

Cola, sounds as if the GTB has had a hard life. You might be better off just sending it back to Novak to have it checked out. There service is awsome and fast.


----------



## Krisfo (Oct 14, 2002)

Service awesome and fast.....YEAH RIGHT!!!!

I sent my GTB in before the BIRDS and still haven't recieved a box from them.....


----------



## Joey 3 (Apr 14, 2004)

Check out the wires on the switch. I had the same problem and found that a wire on the switch was broke. I replaced the switch and the problem was solved.


----------



## brandonizr (Feb 12, 2007)

Try the switch thing first but yes, it could be the cap....they cost $17 though, not cheap, i have to replace mine


----------



## cola (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks for the reply's. I found out that it was a fired rotor, and I needed to run a cap on my spektrum.


Thanks,
David


----------

